# What happens to pics?



## BigRob777 (Feb 26, 2006)

Is there a time limit on our pics?  Almost all of mine are gone.  Does anyone know?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## jeff (Feb 27, 2006)

Rob - No time limit on photos. Your album has not been changed since Dec 16, 2005 when you uploaded the photo of your 11th & 12th pens. How many photos do you believe you've lost?


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff,
I had most of my first 10 pen pictures up and some pen blanks too.  I think they disappeared in December, but I'm not sure.  I still have them on my computer, so I'll put them back up.  I should have asked this when I first noticed it.  
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Ligget (Feb 27, 2006)

Take the hint Rob!! [][)] Only kiddin!! LOL


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 27, 2006)

[]


----------

